

Tweet Less, Blog More - MicahWedemeyer
http://blog.aisleten.com/2009/06/10/tweet-less-blog-more/

======
roc
"In which I learn to use the appropriate medium for the message".

Or, I suppose, "the appropriate message for the medium", Marshall.

------
sjs382
"Twitter doesn't work for me in this way. News at 11."

